# Athens, AL-Loki & Gunner-2&10mnths-very playful!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Crossposting *These two beautiful German Shepherds are in danger of euthanization anytime *



*to save them please email [email protected] *



http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16701055




























Loki & Gunner came in as owner turn ins. Loki (black) is 2 yrs old. Gunner 10 mo old. They are very playful!! Need some training! Very hyper and does jump up. They love to run in the yard and play fetch! Very friendly and sweet. Outside dogs! Full of energy and needs a big yard to run and play. Their adoption fees are 92 for each which pays for the neuter and rabies shot. Ask about our upgraded adoptions.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would love to have either one of them. I am not sure about getting one of them because Zoey is only 5 months old. I will talk to the DH about it .We are not far from Athens.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

zoey2010 said:


> I would love to have either one of them. I am not sure about getting one of them because Zoey is only 5 months old. I will talk to the DH about it .We are not far from Athens.


These two look like great dogs, but you would be starting from scratch with either one of them. The 2 year old would probably be a better place to start than the puppy, but in any case with two dogs both needing ongoing training and socialization you are going to have your work cut out for you. I applaud your desire to help one of these guys, but I wouldn't consider adopting myself until Zoey is older and you have the dog you want. She can then be the example for any other fellow you bring into the household, rather than have her pick up possible unwanted behaviors from a "wild child". JMHO.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Susan. You are right.It would be really hard with two untrained dogs. I am not sure I am ready for that. They are both great looking dogs and I hate to thank they were PTS.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

zoey2010 said:


> Thanks Susan. You are right.It would be really hard with two untrained dogs. I am not sure I am ready for that. They are both great looking dogs and I hate to thank they were PTS.


It's hard when you care. We all want to rush out and scoop up the ones in need. Some folks have done just that, and have posted later that they got more than they bargained for. Just a good idea to take a deep breath and think things through....when Zoey is around 2, and if you still want to adopt, there will still be guys out there needing a home!
___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

